# Chef Maloney's Rotisserie Chicken



## Chef Maloney (Oct 8, 2012)

CHEF MALONEY'S ROTISSERIE CHICKEN

This is Way Easy!

I remember my mother's rotisserie chicken. The aroma used to drive me crazy, waiting and watching the bird turn on the spit. I have modified her recipe slightly. She never used the red pepper flakes. This recipe can also be made in the oven on a broiler pan, or on a vertical roaster in the oven with excellent results. 

1 whole Chicken, 3 - 6 Lbs., rinsed & patted dry.
Olive or Vegetable Oil
1 whole clove Garlic
1 TBLSP. (approx.) Lawry's Seasoned Salt (Orange-ish Red Bottle)
Red Pepper Flakes 


Mash the Garlic & Seasoned Salt together in a bowl or mortar.
Rub the Chicken w/Oil
Rub the Garlic & Salt mixture over entire Chicken.
Sprinkle w/ Red Pepper Flakes
Place on Rotisserie (if using)
Rotisserie for 1 1/2 - 2 hours, until cooked & tender. 
(or alternatively bake at 375 for 1 1/2 - 2 hours, until cooked & tender)
Turn the oven down to 350 if the outside of the bird is browning too rapidly.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 8, 2012)

We enjoy this kind of chicken. Thanks for your mom's recipe.
kadesma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds lovely Chef M, cheers


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok.  If you expect us to believe your glowing reports, you will have to post pictures as evidence.  And also because we like food porn.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Oct 12, 2012)

*LMAO!!!*

You cracked me up Andy M 
Here it is cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey, Mister, you got any Pork porn???


----------



## chopper (Oct 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Hey, Mister, you got any Pork porn???



LOL


----------



## Chef Maloney (Oct 13, 2012)

sorry, all outta pork porn. Is that anything like pop corn porn?
gee... this is drifting just a wee bit from rotisserie chicken


----------



## chopper (Oct 13, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:
			
		

> sorry, all outta pork porn. Is that anything like pop corn porn?
> gee... this is drifting just a wee bit from rotisserie chicken



That happens...someone will bring it back around soon enough!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't have a rotisserie.  I have a beer can though.


----------



## Addie (Oct 13, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I don't have a rotisserie. I have a beer can though.


 
Empty or full? The chicken cares.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 14, 2012)

Addie said:


> Empty or full? The chicken cares.


LOL!!!  WE ALL care 

Ever meet a toasted chicken?  Want to?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 15, 2012)

Addie said:


> Empty or full? The chicken cares.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 15, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hey, Mister, you got any Pork porn???



That is so funny


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I don't have a rotisserie. I have a beer can though.


 
Drink the beer and hold the chicken after cooking and spin a few times. That way you'll have rotated chicken and a cook that no longer cares how the chicken was made


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 19, 2012)

Love it Snip


----------

